# Disbudded baby goat bleeding from horn...what to do..?



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Hello,
This past friday, i took my 5 day old twin saanens to a vet to have them disbudded...the vet did a wonderful job...the looked so cute with their little shaved heads and the silver circles that were left behind....

Today, it's a rainy day, so the kids & momma have been in the barn...Kids bouncing like little popcorns...when I peeked in, I saw the little girl's head was COVERED in blood....

I grabbed her....took her to the house and cleaned her up, discovering that the blood was coming from the burn circle surrounding the horn...

I called the vet, and they said to apply pressure and only blood stop powder if the bleeding doesn't stop.....it seems to have...

Anyone ever seen this before...and if so ....what did you do?

I don't want to panic...but these are my first kids..so I want to make sure I take care of them properly...

THANKS..!!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Blood stop powder wouldn't hurt. 

At the risk of sounding like a broken record, cayenne powder works wonderfully to stop bleeding, heal wounds, and bring someone out of shock. I plan to have some on hand when my goats' babies are born and when they are disbudded. I used it with great success when I banded horns and they fell off.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks !!...Do you mean Cayanne Pepper ....like what you use for cooking?? 
Or is it some special powder?


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes cayenne pepper. Our store has the big flakes and the powder and the powder version is best because it stays put easier.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

She probably bonked her head playing (as baby goats do) and broke the scab around the outside. Doesn't happen all that often but it can bleed like heck when it does.  

She should be fine, but she'll look goofy for a while.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Checked on her a bit ago and she seems fine... but you are right...goofy looking goatie...

Those little baby goat lips just kill me!!


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

I have used flour (whole wheat is what I eat, but white would do). 

We had a buck who broke a scur, and the blood was spurting into the air. The flour stopped it.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad she is better  We do need some pictures of the little popcorns


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Jenniferlynne13 said:


> I called the vet, and they said to apply pressure and only blood stop powder if the bleeding doesn't stop.....it seems to have...
> 
> Anyone ever seen this before...and if so ....what did you do?


Throw corn starch on it, into it, all around the bleeding area over and over until it stops.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

countrygal said:


> I have used flour (whole wheat is what I eat, but white would do).
> 
> We had a buck who broke a scur, and the blood was spurting into the air. The flour stopped it.


Great suggestion!! We used whole wheat flour to stop my dog's nail from bleeding when my other half cut it too short...worked like a charm...don't know why I didn't think of that....!!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL - throw flour on her head and she'll look even goofier.  Yup, used the flour trick here myself before for stuff like this before, works great.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I've used cornstarch and arrowroot and flour. Arrowroot seemed to work best, but who knows? Each one is different.

Glad your little popcorn (of whom we don't have a pic!) is doing better.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Pony...
Here are the two little popcorns....








Decca is doing amazing...but I'm starting to worry about Alfred...he's constantly suckling...but he just seems SO skinny...I think I'm gonna try to give him a bottle to make sure he's getting enough...I also bought some nutri-drench...maybe give him a sqirt of that too...

Hopefully I put the picture up right so you can see them...

We just got a HEAT wave here in Maine...and it's HILLARIOUS to see these two sucking down the cool water !! 

I love my goaties!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

YAY!!! 

Such pretty babies!

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Awwww!!! They are so pretty!  The little boy may need to be supplemented with more milk if his belly is not feeling full.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Minelson said:


> Awwww!!! They are so pretty!  The little boy may need to be supplemented with more milk if his belly is not feeling full.


I just tried to give him a bottle with some milk...and he doesn't seem to get the bottle...Decca DOES...HA lol...she sucked it down faster than I could believe...but Alfred...just didn't seem interested...I put him down..and he RAN to momma's teat...and went from one to the other...

I will keep trying just to make sure he has options...He has been nibbling grass and dandelions...but neither of the kids are interested in any grain or oats yet...

I was going to wean them after two weeks (this sunday) but I am going to give them one more week on momma...

I've been so busy tending to them, the milking/rash issues I've been having with my other goat...and all of the other farm critters that my camera hasn't seen much action!!
But I will be trying to get some better pictures!!

PS...so glad I came across this forum...everyone seems so nice!!
I look forward to when I have a little more experience that I can share with people!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Do you mean wean them onto the bottle? Or wean them off milk entirely.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Minelson said:


> Do you mean wean them onto the bottle? Or wean them off milk entirely.


Hi...
I mean that I was going to let momma sleep back in her stall with her friend and let the kids sleep in the adjoining stall...then in the morning I would milk her....but for the rest of the day, let the kids have at her....so Not wean them completely...just get them to the next phase....but since they were so early, and are still so small...I don't think one more week w/ momma will hurt....

I do feed Cally on the milking stand every morning and evening to get her used to it...and I try to milk her a little to get her used to that too...but she has TEENY TINY TEATS...so it's not easy...and I get 2 or 3 good squirts out of each side...but not much more...so I think the kids are doing a good job on her...I'm looking forward to a morning where they haven't been on her all night...just to see if it makes a big difference in what I am able to get!!

Does it sound like I'm on the right track... 
THX


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Jenniferlynne13 said:


> Hi...
> I mean that I was going to let momma sleep back in her stall with her friend and let the kids sleep in the adjoining stall...then in the morning I would milk her....but for the rest of the day, let the kids have at her....so Not wean them completely...just get them to the next phase....but since they were so early, and are still so small...I don't think one more week w/ momma will hurt....
> 
> I do feed Cally on the milking stand every morning and evening to get her used to it...and I try to milk her a little to get her used to that too...but she has TEENY TINY TEATS...so it's not easy...and I get 2 or 3 good squirts out of each side...but not much more...so I think the kids are doing a good job on her...I'm looking forward to a morning where they haven't been on her all night...just to see if it makes a big difference in what I am able to get!!
> ...


Sounds like it to me, b/c that's how we're doing it this year. Kids in the kid pen at night, on the doe all day after I milk out the doe.

I've been avoiding milking the yearling doe b/c of her FF Teats. Man, they make my hands hurt, and she's a kicker on the stand.

You're doing fine. :goodjob:


----------



## dogralph (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh ... my goodness....does it bleed ALOT!!!!!!! my little girl hit her head on something this morning (she was dehorned a week ago) and there was blood EVERYWHERE!!!!! I don't think putting pressure on it was doing anything. She just keep bleeding... soaking the paper towels.. Luckily I had some sulfur blood clotting stuff on hand. But I just wanted to say that I saw some wonderful Ideas on this site for stopping the bleeding. I checked on her before I had to leave and she was resting. But it is VERY scary to see something so little lose so much blood. I can't wait for them to heal!!!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great job you did cleaning her head; and they are both so cute. 

When I've had bleeding around the horn buds, I used a cotton ball and satuated the area with hydrogen pyroxide first "before" putting the powdery stuff on to stop the bleeding. I did this simply because the powdery stuff is not steril.

Oh I'm so wanting some of those cute saanens.....hoping to get some soon.


----------

